# Please confirm this thoery about grade...



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

It is to my understanding that (for example) a 3% grade would be raising track 3" in a 100" run. 
If this is true then using a four foot level would result in the track rising 1.25" in four foot. 
I'm a contractor who does all of his scale drawings for additions and such so I made a scale drawing to determine this... 
Seems kind of steep to me... thought about knocking it down to 1" rise per four foot, 1/2" rise per two foot since I've got a four foot and two foot level... 
Does this sound right?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Your math is correct. 1" in 48" = 2.08% grade. And yes, 3% is kind of steep, but very doable. But if you have room to reduce it to 2%, yes by all means do it.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome, I figure I've got about 42' to get the track up 8". It's going to be a fun holiday weekend! As it stands the way the earth is the track raises about 5" in 4' at one spot! Lol! Seven cars seems to be the limit, anything beyond that the train ends up looking like a scene out of a micheal bay movie! Lol 

Thanks very much!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

They have these things called a "cut & fill"... 

dig a cut thru some of the hill to lower the grade up it and blend it off somewhere else, below it. 

start sooner and end later. 

get a bigger loco! 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a contractor and I have always duck taped a 3/4" block on the end of my 4ft level and it has worked in my space.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I did all of my layout similiar to Marty. I used a nice straight 50" 1x3 with a laser level attached to the edge with double stick tape. I had a couple wood blocks that I could screw on under the end to set a grade. With the laser you can shoot out ahead and mark where you want to be at tthat point. Cheap and accurate enough for what we do.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

in your example of 42 feet run and 8 in rise, this works out to about 1.6 % grade - add in needed vertical transitions at each end and it will become some what steeper overall for a portion of that length.. 

:~)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Being the "nit picker" I am, I would temper a previous statement... 3% is "doable".... "very doable" it is not in my opinion unless you are running geared locos and short trains.

3% is tough on locomotives with any kind of load. The variation in speed will probably also make it so you can't do a "set and forget" speed on DC.

I have the level below, $45 from Sears. Reads percentage directly, has a laser. You can attach it to a longer stick if needed. Also great for checking cross level on tracks.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the one I bought just recently after Paul's suggestion for the one he uses. Much the same as what Greg has, except longer. Built-in calculation for percentage of grade is nice, along with the laser for striking grades.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/24-...evel/H8129


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a thought, my lower mains may have a 1/2% grade here and there. the 66 car coal train does notice it. But I have NO desire to take that train up my 1.5% highline grade. Most trains that use it is visitors who run steam and its very senic. It was never designed for heavy haulers. Tho it has #6 switchs and 20' dia curves. 
Many of my sidings I use switchers on, I don't run 3 mac70s into them for a car. 


The level Greg pointed out, I have wanted to get one but never think of it when out of town.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

I think a small chunk of five quarter taped to one end of my four foot level will suffice. Anything I do will be an Improvement.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I bought the same level Greg has. It makes setting grade for your roadbed easy as pie.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jake 

I take it you have not baked some pies????


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Greetings from the land of been there done that. LISTEN TO GREG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had a 3~3.2% grade following my first regrade. I was still unhappy. I could only comfortably pull a couple of cars. Regrade number two went to between 1.6~1.8%. Mucccccccccccccch better. Just my $.02. Doing the job multiple times sucks. 

DJ


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I love pie, mostly eating it.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I highly recommend the fancy schmancy level. money well spent.. mmmmm pie


----------

